# Does the S&W Revolvers with internal locks cause trigger problems?



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I haven't shot any of the newer S&Ws with internal locks. For those of you who have shot old models and the newer models with locks, is the trigger pull different? Any other problems with them? Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't experienced any difference in trigger pull nor issues between pre and post lock S&W revolvers I have owned and shot. I leave the one with the lock unlocked and never mess with it.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Thanks. I'm naturally suspicious of things that get fixed that don't need fixing. Are all S&Ws made with locks now?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

crc4 said:


> Thanks. I'm naturally suspicious of things that get fixed that don't need fixing. Are all S&Ws made with locks now?


I agree, the lock is unnecessary. I believe most new production S&W revolvers will come with an internal lock, but there are a few models that don't have the internal lock, but I believe they are reserved to J frames






M&P 340 - No Internal Lock | Smith & Wesson







www.smith-wesson.com


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

crc4 said:


> I haven't shot any of the newer S&Ws with internal locks. For those of you who have shot old models and the newer models with locks, is the trigger pull different? Any other problems with them? Thanks.


I've been shooting S&W revolvers since the 1960's ... handgun shooting is a hobby and a passion . I have 4 S&W's without trigger locks , 41 magnum , 357 magnum , 38 special and 22 LR . And I have 4 revolvers that have trigger locks ... a 45 acp 625 (revolver) , 357 magnum , 38 special and 22 LR .
I shoot them all ... the newer ones have the locks and they probly get shot the most ... When I got each one ... I took the key and turned the lock on and tested to see if it worked ... then turned the lock into the OFF setting and have never used it on any one ... They have NEVER turned themselves on or caused any malfunction whqtsoever ... I think a lot of people just enjoy spreading "false information" and like to make mountains out of molehills .

I turned them off ... they have stayed off and they haven't set themselves on in the middile of a shooting session !
My Thoughts ... Much Ado About Nothing !

Trigger pulls ...well the older guns may be smoother but that's from use ... the lock doesn't seem to affect trigger pull , Clark Custom Guns can do a nice trigger job on a S&W .
Gary


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

gwpercle said:


> I've been shooting S&W revolvers since the 1960's ... handgun shooting is a hobby and a passion . I have 4 S&W's without trigger locks , 41 magnum , 357 magnum , 38 special and 22 LR . And I have 4 revolvers that have trigger locks ... a 45 acp 625 (revolver) , 357 magnum , 38 special and 22 LR .
> I shoot them all ... the newer ones have the locks and they probly get shot the most ... When I got each one ... I took the key and turned the lock on and tested to see if it worked ... then turned the lock into the OFF setting and have never used it on any one ... They have NEVER turned themselves on or caused any malfunction whqtsoever ... I think a lot of people just enjoy spreading "false information" and like to make mountains out of molehills .
> 
> I turned them off ... they have stayed off and they haven't set themselves on in the middile of a shooting session !
> ...


This is the answer you're looking for.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses. I'd heard the horror stories but didn't know for certain.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

All of the lock parts are out of the way of the parts affecting trigger pull when the lock is off. I have a 638 (with lock) and a 442 (no-lock), no notable difference in trigger pulls.

And, yes, S&W does have models without locks still. My 442 is an example of a model they make in no-lock configuration.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have 3 with the locks. I think they are completely unnecessary and never use them. I have also never had them cause a FTF even a .44 mag. Most people just don't like the look of them.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

crc4 said:


> I haven't shot any of the newer S&Ws with internal locks. For those of you who have shot old models and the newer models with locks, is the trigger pull different? Any other problems with them? Thanks.


The more parts; the more problems.
The locks were added to keep Leftists happy.
The addition of locks to the revolvers raised their prices.
The locks can be removed. I leave my revolvers unlocked and they work as they should.
All revolvers, if left unattended long enough, will fail.
My experience is that the locks make absolutely no difference in shooting, maintenance, enjoyment, etc.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> I haven't experienced any difference in trigger pull nor issues between pre and post lock S&W revolvers I have owned and shot. I leave the one with the lock unlocked and never mess with it.


Yeah, me too. I just pretend it isn't there.


----------

